
Microsoft PowerApps – Build Custom Business Apps Without Code - vyrotek
https://powerapps.microsoft.com
======
vyrotek
Are there other businesses providing something similar? We have several
customers looking to solve their data distribution problems in a similar way.

~~~
tzm
Try Appgyver [https://www.appgyver.com/](https://www.appgyver.com/)

